# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  Agregando un Método Abreviado para Ajuste de Texto

## ExcelTip

Utilizando los métodos abreviados

Paso 1: Agregando el botón de Estilo a la barra de herramientas de Formato:
1.Haga clic con el botón derecho en una de las barras de herramientas, y seleccione Personalizar.
2.Seleccione la pestaña Comandos, y luego seleccione Formato.
3.Arrastre el icono Estilo desde el cuadro de diálogo Personalizar  a la barra de herramientas de Formato, y ubíquela cerca del botón Tamaño de fuente (o donde sea que UD. elija).
4.Haga clic en Cerrar.

Paso 2: Agregando Ajustar Texto al botón de Estilo:
1.Escriba texto en una celda de la hoja, y presione 
2.Seleccione la pestaña Alinear, tilde la opción Ajustar Texto, y haga clic en Aceptar.
3.En el cuadro de diálogo Estilo, escriba el texto Ajustar Texto.
4.Para usar el atajo Ajustar Texto, seleccione una celda y luego seleccione Ajustar Texto en el cuadro de diálogo Estilo.

----------

